# Worried



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I posted a few days ago about my rooster. He's had diarrhea for several weeks. I live in Texas so it's not real cold but I have him inside tonight in his "man cave." His comb was purple earlier and I have a lamp on him. It's more red now but he has ALOT of diarrhea. It has chunks in it which before was solid white. Any ideas?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Sounds like coccidia to me... though I have only dealt with cats with this, not chickens (but I do know chickens can get it... the feed store has medications for it... maybe you can ask someone there?) You might want to add some electrolytes to his water if he's loosing fluids that rapidly. Also keep him away from the other chickens. If it is coccidia its a lot easier to get rid of it in one animal than a whole flock. I speak from experience!


----------

